# CAD for reverse cam



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone have the CAD design for the milling of a AC 400 reverse cam to make it low range

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have CAD. lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure if you can but could you email it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Email CAD software? um thats a negative.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol not the software just the programming specs for milling the cam

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont have a clue what those are.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No CAD specs, we just did it by hand with a carbide on a die-grinder. - Same pattern as OE, just reversed.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to modify mine but pretty sure if anyone wants to spend the money the cam out of a 2012 400 KQ should work and its low $106 lol


2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

just use a die grinder...


----------

